# Post Office Shares



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so with the closing date for online purchase applications tomorrow - what do folks think of PO shares ? at Â£750 min investment ? worth a punt ???


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Based on historical privatisations it should be OK for a quick in, then a quick out, at the right time (just when is the right time though???).

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's a no brainer IMO...buy as many as you can afford (this is not advice!). Put my order in with HL over a week ago...just hope I get 100% of what my wife and I applied for...although it's looking hugely over-subscribed.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

On principal I`m having nothing to do with it, how long before they sell off the NHS?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If i had the cash I would buy - ethics aside you should make money.

Just make sure you apply on line or the postie might lose the application form!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I wasn't going to, but with the deadline looming tomorrow and the general consensus being that the company has been significantly undervalued, I decided to jump in. Reports suggest that shares could be 10 times oversubscribed, so it remains to be seen how many I actually end up with.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Itâ€™s like any bet, put on what you can afford to lose. :big_boss:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This seems counter intuitive, considering the public should already own the Post, via the Crown.

Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, the next watch can wait a little bit longer, hope I get what I've just put in for


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just applied... Anyone know when we hear what weve been 'awarded' ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's a no brainer IMO...buy as many as you can afford (this is not advice!). Put my order in with HL over a week ago...just hope I get 100% of what my wife and I applied for...although it's looking hugely over-subscribed.


I hear it is 400% oversubscribed!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So how will they decide who gets what? Obviously the City fund managers will get preferential dibs, but what about the common folk?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> So how will they decide who gets what? Obviously the City fund managers will get preferential dibs, but what about the common folk?


In the past, I think it was a sliding scale in favour of the small private investor. i.e. if you applied for the minimum of Â£750, you were likely to get 100% of your application, while those pension funds applying for Â£10m got a lower percentage. Let's hope it's the same for this offering.

The Government has said it might release a further 15% ("over-allotment" option; hatched area in graph below) if demand is strong...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Paul..


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Just put a deposit down on new house otherwise we would have gone big on this . Good luck to you if you get any .


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm confused, why would you buy something you already own

:lol: :lol:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I personally draw a great deal of comfort knowing that the money raised will be spent in about 10 minutes on welfare payments.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I was considering it, but I am proud to say I stuck with my principles and forego the temptation to make a quick buck at the expense of the workers.........that sounds very red, its not meant to be, just a long held belief in state run essential services.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

JoT said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It's a no brainer IMO...buy as many as you can afford (this is not advice!). Put my order in with HL over a week ago...just hope I get 100% of what my wife and I applied for...although it's looking hugely over-subscribed.
> ...


Under priced again as all state owned sell offs has been, as with the utilities, we will all be paying for it again in a few years time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Those living in rural/remote areas are no doubt going to have to pay more for postage in future 

I wonder what they`re going to sell off next, is any public service safe?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't apply for Â£11,000 worth! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I nearly missed out by having *too much* money...Â£1 more and I would have got nothing. As it is, all private investors get a diddly-squat Â£750 worth of shares ... or nothing if they applied for more than Â£10,000 :taz:. .

I was listening to a program yesterday and they were talking about why it was so heavily over-subscribed. And there was the reason I applied: because there is virtually nowhere for savers to go any more and make any sort of safe return on their money; so when rare opportunities like this pop up....I'm in (or at least try to be :wallbash

.

Now I'm left with a pile of unused cash that I scrapped together....maybe I'll buy a nice watch!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Trading at 449p at 08:37


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like many small investors are cashing in. Their 227 shares bought for Â£750 and being sold for Â£1004:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

is this the grey market i didnt think you could sell till tuesday?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Docta13 said:


> is this the grey market i didnt think you could sell till tuesday?


They are trading as of 08:00 this morning....but it is conditional dealing:

* What is conditional dealing?*

Conditional dealing is placing a deal before the shares are fully listed on the London Stock Exchange.

Whilst unlikely, should Royal Mail decide to cancel the listing during conditional dealing all deals in Royal Mail shares will become void. Clients who sell their Royal Mail shares and reinvest into another investment will be liable for any difference if the deals become void. It is also not possible to buy shares within an ISA or SIPP during conditional trading, but you can sell them if you wish.

We expect Royal Mail shares to become fully listed on the London Stock Exchange and unconditional dealing to commence on Tuesday 15 October.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

cheers paul, i shall be waiting nervously to see wether money shall turn me a profit??? lol


----------

